# Outlook Express - Signatur Schriftart



## Hattrix (13. März 2007)

Hallo,

wo kann man im Outlook Express die Schriftart von der Signatur einstellen?


----------



## Navy (13. März 2007)

Also entweder Du schreibst Deine Signatur in validen HTML oder - sofern OjE das anbietet - eine HTML-Datei (ohne Doctypedeklaration) die Deine Signatur umfaßt ran.

2 Sachen die ich mir aber nicht verkneifen kann:
Zum einen weiß ich nicht on OjE endlich einen richtigen Signaturtrenner benutzt (dash, dash, blank "-- "), Du müßtest diesen gegebenfalls manuell einfügen. Zum Anderen ist HTML in mails meist unerwünscht, unsinnig und verschwendet Bandbreite (zudem können sie auch recht böse sein). Viele User löschen HTML-Mails ungelesen und oft auch automatisiert.

Kleiner Tip: http://www.kasper-online.de/goldmail/goldmail.htm

Zu guter Letzt noch den Hinweiß, daß Signaturen in mails nicht mehr als 4 Zeilen mit je 80 Zeichen maximal umfassen sollte. Um Dich nicht mit RFCs zu langweilen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signature

Nicht böse sein ob der vielen Hinweise - jedoch kann man gerade bei mails viel "falsch" machen.


----------



## Hattrix (13. März 2007)

Ui, ist denn deine Info für mich so wichtig? ;-)

Ich frage deshalb, weil die Signatur bei anderen korrekt ankommt. Nur meine normale Mailschrift ist Arial 9pt. Die Signatur muss Times New Roman haben. Möchte gern beide gleich machen!


----------



## Navy (13. März 2007)

Wie wichtig das für Dich ist, musst Du selber entscheiden. Mit HTML-mail vergrößerst Du den Kreis der Dich lesenden jedenfalls nicht und mehr Informationen beinhalten Deine mails dann auch nicht. Nur das Informations/Rauschen-Verhältnis wird ungünstiger.

Was passiert, wenn ein User kein "Times New Roman" respektive HTML-Mailhandler auf seiner Kiste hat, weil er seine mails über ein anderes OS, über Handy oder PDA abruft? Nur mal so Gedanken, die man sich doch schon mal machen sollte.


----------



## Hattrix (13. März 2007)

Ja, aber das ist nicht der Fall. Alle die meine Mails bekommen, sitzen an Rechner, die meist auch Outlook haben. Aber das ist eine Geschichte, worüber ich mir gedanken machen müsste, dennoch hier nicht mein Problem löst.


----------



## Norbert Eder (14. März 2007)

Bindest du deine Signatur als HTML ein, kannst du ja den FONT selber einstellen, dadurch kannst du auch ganz klar Times New Roman angeben, und dann noch eine alternative Schriftart, damit auch Navy die Signatur lesen kann.

@OjE & Navy: Du musst wohl auch immer irgendwas Negatives reinbringen, wenn dir etwas gegen den Strich geht oder? Sowas muss einfach nicht sein und ist absolut kindisch. Gib eine Anwort ohne Seitenhieb oder lass es. Aber permanent herumunken muss echt nicht sein.


----------



## Navy (14. März 2007)

> Im Grunde vollkommen egal. Lesen kann man das Mail sowieso. Das sollte auch dein 
> Linux schaffen.

Klar würde es das schaffen, wenn ich wollte. Allerdings fehlt mir die Muße und die Zeit mein Emacs darauf auch noch zu konfigurieren. Mein mutt hier ist auch schon betagter...

Das heißt aber ich müsste HTML mails auch noch durchlassen *schüttel*. Nein Danke. Parsen auf HTML im content-type ist hinreichend effizient um Spam zu erschlagen. "Kollataralschäden" begrüße ich...

> Dann hast du keinen ordentlichen PDA, wenn er das nicht schafft  

Der Speicherplatz auf meinem Palm ist begrenzt, warum den mit HTMüLL zuballern?

> Zudem gibt es diverse Vorgaben durch Unternehmen, die eingehalten werden müssen.
> Und da sind Signaturen meist ans CI angepasst.

Ja natürlich. Ein *dezenter* Hineis and die Geschäftsführung, daß man sich mit überlangen Signaturen und HTML-Mails auf dem internationalen Markt eher zum Löffel macht sollte zumindest dafür sorgen, daß dieser sich Gedanken macht.

> @Bandbreite: Das Argument ist zwar ansich ganz nett, aber in Zeiten von YouTube,
> MyVideo und Co. wohl nicht angebracht. 

Mails holt man sich auch mal per Handy ab (bzw Laptop über Handysoftmodem), Videos eher nicht. Genau hier zählt Bandbreite.
Archivierung auch. Eine HTML-Mail ist 2 bis 5 mal größer als eine im plaintext, bei einem mailaufkommen von mehreren hundert am Tag und der zwingenden Archivierung kann es schon mal einen eigenen Fileserver kosten um den "workflow" zu erhalten.

Wozu braucht man HTML in mails überhaupt?

Mir ist schon klar, das es berufsbedingte Zwänge gibt, mir geht es hier aber um die Metadiskussion des Sinns.

[Edit, da Posting geändert:]
> Du musst wohl auch immer irgendwas Negatives reinbringen, wenn dir etwas gegen 
> den Strich geht oder? Sowas muss einfach nicht sein und ist absolut kindisch. Gib 
> eine Anwort ohne Seitenhieb oder lass es. Aber permanent herumunken muss echt 
> nicht sein.

In wieweit ist der Hinweis auf Richtlinien der Kommunikation im Internet "unken"? Die RfCs existieren und User die sich damit nicht beschäftigt haben, können auch noch was lernen.
Ich habe eine Lösung geliefert *und* den Hinweis auf den Mailstandard gegeben. Wem meine Hilfe nicht passt, der kann mich immer noch auf die "ignore" setzen. Hab ich kein Problem mit. Wer sich angegriffen fühlt, dem sei gesagt, daß ich noch nie irgendwelche "hard feelings" hier hatte. So far...


----------



## Hattrix (14. März 2007)

Warum bekomme ich dann von vielen Firmen ca. 10 Zeilige Signaturen, wo alle Daten zur Firma drin stehen (Webseite, Grußtext, Tel, Fax,Steuernr. usw)?

Richtet sich keiner nach irgendeiner Norm!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (14. März 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Mir ist schon klar, das es berufsbedingte Zwänge gibt, mir geht es hier aber um die Metadiskussion des Sinns.


Das interessiert aber den ThreadStarter genau so wie Wasserstandsmeldung von Oder und Neiße. 
Deine eigene Meinung zu Dingen die nicht gefragt sind, kannst mit  markieren und nicht dem ThreadStarter als Lösung auf die Stirn drücken.


----------



## Norbert Eder (14. März 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> > Im Grunde vollkommen egal. Lesen kann man das Mail sowieso. Das sollte auch dein
> > Linux schaffen.
> 
> Klar würde es das schaffen, wenn ich wollte. Allerdings fehlt mir die Muße und die Zeit mein Emacs darauf auch noch zu konfigurieren. Mein mutt hier ist auch schon betagter...


Selber schuld, dann verwende was gscheites.



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Das heißt aber ich müsste HTML mails auch noch durchlassen *schüttel*. Nein Danke. Parsen auf HTML im content-type ist hinreichend effizient um Spam zu erschlagen. "Kollataralschäden" begrüße ich...


Siehe oben.



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Der Speicherplatz auf meinem Palm ist begrenzt, warum den mit HTMüLL zuballern?


Also mein Windows Mobile Gerät holt sich auch nicht die gesamte Mail ab, ausser ICH will das. Keine Ahnung was dein Palm macht, scheint aber nicht so freundlich zu sein ...



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Ja natürlich. Ein *dezenter* Hineis and die Geschäftsführung, daß man sich mit überlangen Signaturen und HTML-Mails auf dem internationalen Markt eher zum Löffel macht sollte zumindest dafür sorgen, daß dieser sich Gedanken macht.


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass 
a) oft dezente Hinweise nichts bringen
b) gewisse Funktionalitäten bewußt gewünscht sind

Aber über sowas denkst du ja nicht nach. Hauptsache alles was nicht Linux ist schlecht machen und auf Standards aus den 1980ern herumreiten. 



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Mails holt man sich auch mal per Handy ab (bzw Laptop über Handysoftmodem), Videos eher nicht. Genau hier zählt Bandbreite.


Siehe oben. Leg dir ein Gerät zu, welches diese Problematik sauber handhaben kann. Mein Smartphone kann das.



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Archivierung auch. Eine HTML-Mail ist 2 bis 5 mal größer als eine im plaintext, bei einem mailaufkommen von mehreren hundert am Tag und der zwingenden Archivierung kann es schon mal einen eigenen Fileserver kosten um den "workflow" zu erhalten.


Musst halt deine Security-Bulletins auch mal löschen. Und was andere Mails angeht: Kann man komprimieren und Speicherplatz kostet ja heute nicht mehr viel. Zudem einfach mal alles Unsinnige vom Fileserver löschen. Gschichte erledigt. 



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Wozu braucht man HTML in mails überhaupt?


Zur besseren Darstellung? Zur Hervorhebung von wichtigen Passagen?



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Mir ist schon klar, das es berufsbedingte Zwänge gibt, mir geht es hier aber um die Metadiskussion des Sinns.


Dir geht es IMMER um "Metadiskussionen", die dem Fragesteller keine Lösung bringen. Hauptsache du kannst dein Anti-Windows-Geschwafel anbringen. Von praxisorientiertem Denken hast du diesbezüglich noch nichts gehört. Ich finde auch nicht alles toll, was so verwendet und eingesetzt wird, aber ich weise nicht in jeder geschriebenen Post darauf hin um bewußt anderen Menschen auf den Nerv zu gehen.



Navy hat gesagt.:


> In wieweit ist der Hinweis auf Richtlinien der Kommunikation im Internet "unken"? Die RfCs existieren und User die sich damit nicht beschäftigt haben, können auch noch was lernen.


Das war mit unken auch nicht gemeint. Deine Seitenhiebe á la OjE sind damit gemeint.


Deine fachliche Kompetenz in einigen Bereichen in allen Ehren. Aber das ständige Schlechtmachen von allem was ausserhalb der von dir geliebten Linux-Welt ist, nervt gewaltig. 
Meta-Diskussionen in deinem Sinne sind durchaus ok, aber nicht in 1. jeder Diskussion und zweitens nicht, wenn jemand HILFE sucht und keine Grundsatzdiskussion. Für deine Metadiskussionen gibt es entsprechende Foren. Suche diese bitte dafür auf.


----------

